# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Lymfe-oedeem

## heks48

hallo kan lymfoedeem ook op je buik en borsten gaan zitten?
of alleen op benen en armen 
groetjes

----------


## heks48

hallo allemaal ik heb een vraagje over lymfoedeem 
zit dat alleen op armen en benen of kan het ook op andere plaatsen gaan zitten 
op buiken en borsten bijvoorbeeld.
groetjes.

----------

